# Misty Moody Art



## Moonbat (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey all, I know this is a bit of an odd question, but I figured I'd give it a go.

Do any of you know of an artist that paints misty moody paintings? Sonia and I are looking for some art for our home and we have an idea of what we want but we can't find anything that fits what we are looking for. My parents have offered to buy us some art for our Wedding present so we've been looking around at the local galleries. 
although we've seen plenty of good stuff we are kind of looking for a painting of a misty lake in the morning, something gloomy but moody and atmospheric. If you know of any artists that do this kind of work maybe you could let me know and we can check them out.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 6, 2013)

Do you have a medium you especially like? watercolor is good for the soft tones that mist gives things, but not everyone is keen on it. water oil mixes are awesome imo, but they are harder to work and take skill and confidence.

do we have to know them personally? because a quick image search of Misty Paintings landed me some really nice ones.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 6, 2013)

Personally I acrylic but to be honest any medium is fine. I did am image search through Google but didn't get the right kind of picture I was looking for.  What search parameters did you use?


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 6, 2013)

just these 

I liked these water colors and this lakeside and this guy sells his own 
but I dont know if they fit with your tastes.


----------



## Moonbat (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks Hopewrites, sometimes I hate how easy it seems to be for other people to find what I'm looking for in a google search 

I did like some of these, so I'll show them to the missus and see if any of the artists are UK based and selling in the size we want. Thanks again.


----------



## hopewrites (Oct 6, 2013)

my pleasure. 

I tend to do a lot of image searches, *is a wallpaper addict* so they have become refined to my tastes over time.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 6, 2013)

Try DeviantArt, Moonbat. I found: misty lake by moonnroses on deviantART just from a quick search, _but_ if you go to the forum you can advertise that you're looking for a commission and then get your very own, exactly what you want, piece of art.


----------



## Erin99 (Oct 7, 2013)

What size are you looking for (in inches/cm)? And can you describe exactly what you're after? Is there a specific place you're thinking of? I'd be interested in seeing if there's any photos online that look the same as what you're after, and then an artist can paint one. 

I've recently grown to love painting mountains and reflections (though I'm away from home atm, so I don't have any recent examples to show, so I've no idea if you'd like my style). Anyway, if you wanted an image like any of the following, I'd be happy to have a go for you _depending on your required canvas size_ (I prefer working in acrylics on canvases for these types of images, but I NEED a source photo to work from).

Photos I'd like to paint something similar to:

http://www.kimmosavolainen.com/uploads/3/1/5/7/3157058/7428288_orig.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/06/article-2244180-16604D9C000005DC-860_964x630.jpg

http://www.photography-monkfryston.com/upload_assets/RannochMoorLandscape3.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/545239_504494752974919_244421449_n.jpg

http://www.capybara.demon.co.uk/Images/skye/Rannoch Moor.jpg

http://www.travel-destination-pictures.com/images/500/sunrise-rannoch-moor_434.jpg

http://www.northallertoncameraclub.co.uk/photos/landscape_01/rannoch_moor_by_sandy_furniss.jpg

http://media.aintitcool.com/coolpro...ures/852/original/RannochMoor2.jpg?1299171521

http://blog.robertstrachan.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/lochan-na-achlaise-071.jpg

Lake Llyn Gwynant, North Wales by Ant Clausen

Rannoch Moor Scotish Highlands Photograph by Peter Paterson

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-sz9xW2MesyM/TduNVwKvlcI/AAAAAAAAAWc/1Jy4OiW1YGM/s1600/RannochMoor460.jpg

http://explorelight.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/035PEG_1117-copy_.jpg

http://www.queticofoundation.org/gallery/misty_lake.jpg

All sizes | Lake Ohau, Otago, New Zealand, Feb 2012 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Moody Mountains by scotto on deviantART

Majestic by scotto on deviantART

Breaking through by scotto on deviantART

Morning Colour - Landscape Wall Art by Don Tiffney

Rannoch Moor | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Misty Reflections | Mountains & Hills | Landscapes | Pixoto

http://grandcanyon.free.fr/images/juillet2009widescreen/original/Rannoch Moor, Scotland.jpg

http://www.claughtonphotography.co.uk/images/Caroline/Rannoch-Moor.jpg



If _I _can't be of help, maybe one of those _photos_ above can.


----------



## jastius (Oct 13, 2013)

i liked the castle one leisha..







  this is what i did with it..


----------



## Erin99 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow! That's a very different interpretation! The colours are so bold. I'm too much of a wuss to paint in shocking shades, so I stick to plain colours.

Is that digital art, a painting, or a colour alteration of the original? It's a shame it's not bigger!

(And thanks for replying. I think I scared off the OP. )


----------



## jastius (Oct 20, 2013)

actually its a  watercolour, leisha.
cotman field kit done with a big sable wash brush on a two foot by three foot sheet of arches cold press . i took a photo of it .. then chopped and cropped it digitally.

 if you want to see it bigger it is on my deviantart gallery. along with a second version...


----------



## Colbey Frost (Dec 5, 2013)

There's a guy on this forum called Ruli. His work is like what you're asking for I'd imagine. check the pics further down too.

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/542248-treeworld-painter-ruud-lips.html


----------

